# ISTP v.s ENTJ



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

tallgirl said:


> ENTJ's don't manipulate people.


I agree. Whether it's because Fi doesn't allow for manipulation nearly on the same level as Fe when used improperly, or because Te needs structure and organization and manipulation simply isn't seen as honorable, at least to me. In fact Te seems to be like a bulldozer in an unhealthy Te-dom like my mother, who feels the need to be a control freak WRT others but isn't what I'd call coy or covert about it. She's more of a "wow, she's really willing to say something this blunt" type, or directive, than "wait a minute, I've just been manipulated, or at least was supposed to be."



tallgirl said:


> We manipulate space-time.


False. INTJs are the ones who actually do this...but it is ENTJs that make us do it 

:tongue:


----------



## Reicheru (Sep 24, 2011)

i read ISTP vs. ENTJ and think Rogue vs. Overlord, because that's how i characterise those two personalities.  brilliant!


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

tallgirl said:


> ENTJ's don't manipulate people. We manipulate space-time.


Now there's something I wouldn't find incredibly boring to manipulate.


----------



## DMack (Aug 16, 2011)

Fist fight - ISTP wins. Elongated battle - ENTJ wins. One thing you failed to mention is ENTJs won't loose, they'll die first. ISTPs will lose if they feel they can get something out of it or get bored. So the fight would go like this:

ISTP slowly starts to beat the crap out of the ENTJ. It gets a little boring. ENTJ knew this was going to happen and put a squirrel in his back pocket. When he feels the ISTP get bored he lets the squirrel out. ISTP gets distracted, ENTJ calls in his minions and ISTP is done.


----------



## zynthaxx (Aug 12, 2009)

I can tell you what happens from personal experience: My father in law is a pretty strong ENTJ.
In most cases our wills don't collide, and then we pretty much enjoy each other's company (I'm a little too silent/detached for his taste, and he's a bit too talkative about nothing much for me to enjoy extended interaction with him).

I'm not easily manipulated by him, simply because I see straight through the methods he uses, which pretty much defeats all kinds of manipulation. He simply can't get me to do anything I don't want to do for him. 
He's slowly learning that when he asks me to help him with something, I see it as doing him a favor, and that means I don't allow him to set the rules for how or when it's going to get done. I also refuse to help him with mindnumbing things he doesn't want to do himself. I help him with expertise or strength, not with drudgery.


----------



## QueenofEagles (Sep 19, 2011)

Dark Romantic said:


> Much coitus would ensue.


This was my first thought!


----------



## QueenofEagles (Sep 19, 2011)

zynthaxx said:


> I can tell you what happens from personal experience:
> In most cases our wills don't collide, and then we pretty much enjoy each other's company.
> 
> I'm not easily manipulated by him, simply because I see straight through the methods he uses, which pretty much defeats all kinds of manipulation. He simply can't get me to do anything I don't want to do for him.


Exactly!
I find watching the techniques of an ENTJ entertaining, yet I don't feel moved by them at all. I just take note, and kudos to them for extra-smooth moves. haha 

It actually helps me read myself more clearly. Hard to explain. I guess it's like studying an environment objectively. I'm watching them; and in the process, I'm watching myself take detours.


----------



## Santiago Serantes Raposo (May 10, 2012)

zynthaxx said:


> I can tell you what happens from personal experience: My father in law is a pretty strong ENTJ.
> In most cases our wills don't collide, and then we pretty much enjoy each other's company (I'm a little too silent/detached for his taste, and he's a bit too talkative about nothing much for me to enjoy extended interaction with him).
> 
> I'm not easily manipulated by him, simply because I see straight through the methods he uses, which pretty much defeats all kinds of manipulation. He simply can't get me to do anything I don't want to do for him.
> He's slowly learning that when he asks me to help him with something, I see it as doing him a favor, and that means I don't allow him to set the rules for how or when it's going to get done. I also refuse to help him with mindnumbing things he doesn't want to do himself. I help him with expertise or strength, not with drudgery.


Yeah, I know that. Remember I am an ISTP myself. I see straight through the methods anyone would use to convince/manipulate me, this is one of the reasons why we ISTPs aren't a good objective for blackmailing, threatening, haggling or negociating; that simply won't work.

What I meant in this thread is what would happen in the hipotetical case that an ISTP's interests would directly collide with an ENTJ's. 
*For example if an ENTJ with a political charge (for example) abused of his power, thinking he could do anything he wants and having people resinged to fight him back because of his position, and then he crossed ways with an ISTP that, for his surprise, didn't like being blackmailed/abused and smaked him in the face, without caring about who the ENTJ was.

*Other example: A rebel ISTP that thinks he's above the law and he can do whatever he wants, and goes arround living the life of a criminal, to then find an ENTJ with his a group of "vigilantes" that tries to stop him and "reform" him to be a "good guy" and mabe get him to join his group.

That kind of situations could happen between those personalities, and make "battles" or stories of epic proportions.

What would happen if these 2 personalities interests COLLIDE ?? That's the point.


----------



## Rainbow (Aug 30, 2010)

You are a mechanic, we would make you do mechanic work for us.


----------



## JamieBond (Dec 13, 2011)

They might start out fighting epically, a battle full of existential tirades from the ENTJ and witty one-liners from the ISTP. Indeed, they would be almost evenly matched, taking into consideration all the variables. Only, due to both their superior intellects, they ould realize it was a waste of their collectives times to continue fighting. Reluctantly at first, they would join into a partnership, the ENTJ leading the charge, the ISTP behind the scenes, making it all happen. They would continue on like this until ultimately, their arguements went on for a few seconds too long and KABLAM! they both imploded from the sheer awesomeness.

(SQUIRREL!)


----------

